# *********Post pics of your horses !!!!*********



## MAC12 (Aug 26, 2008)

Post a pic or pics of your horse or horses and tell a little about them. Type of riding you do and what ever you want to say about your horse.


----------



## MAC12 (Aug 26, 2008)

Molly is my 7yr. old mare. Trail riding right now but hope to get to doing more later on. She's eager to do whatever you want, but has alot to learn. She was a halter horse, owned by a farm in iowa.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Aug 26, 2008)

*horses...*

Merlin is my 18h Registered Irish Sport Horse, that is a cross between a Registered Irish Draft & Registered Thoroughbred.  I fox hunted him in Ireland and he was so bombproof I brought him back with us last summer.  He is 13 years old and should be able to hunt up until about 20 years old.

Monty is my 10 yr old daughters Conamara/Welch cross.  He is 5 and she has been riding/jumping him since he was 3.  She has competed at wills park and chateu elan.  He was fox hunted in Ireland by a 15 year old friend of my daughter.

We will begin conditioning this week in prep for the start of fox hunting season in September.

1st pic is from Ireland when I bought Merlin, my daughter was 7 at the time and was riding/jumping him so you can see he is bomb proof.

2nd pic is Merlin standing in the livery yard in Ireland "saddled up" before heading to the hunt.

3rd pic is Monty the Conamara grazing near the first cross country pole jump I installed on our farm here in the states.  I'll have to get better pic's of him, thought I had some handy but will have to track them down.

4th pic is Merlin at the fence, Monty behind and the pole jump behind him.

I am getting ready to build a whole x-country course so I'll cronicle it in the hobbies section with pics through out the construction....


----------



## MAC12 (Aug 26, 2008)

Beautiful horses! 18hands... wow!  Sounds like a great horse.


----------



## Big Jeep Wrangler (Aug 26, 2008)

That horse is as tall as the building almost.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Aug 26, 2008)

Here is some more of the foxhunting in Ireland.  1st 2 pics are of me on Merlin jumping some big open ditches.  You can't get an appreciation of the size of the ditches so I posted a 3rd pic where the cameraman got down in a ditch that wasn't has grown up with grass/weeds.  Unfortunately his memory card got full as I was about 2 horses behind the lady on the paint horse.  I thought that shot gives you a much better appreciation for the size of those open ditches.  Crazy huh?


----------



## MAC12 (Aug 26, 2008)

Looks fun to me... I love to ride. Here is Bandit my 20yr. old Buckskin appaloosa.
1st pic is at 8yr. old stud I'll try and find another pic. i had to resize the one i had. It was the best i could do right now.
2nd is at 20yr. old
He has been shown as western pleasure.
I use to team pen on him untill all the guys i know just stopped.
He will really run the heck out of a cow, It's a blast...
Hope to get back started into something soon...


----------



## MAC12 (Aug 27, 2008)

A few more pics of horses and friends...


----------



## Smokey (Aug 28, 2008)

First Picture:  Boss, 7 year old Quarter Horse Gelding
Second Picture: Amigo, 8 year old Quarter Horse Gelding
Third Picture: Toi, 24 year old Arabian Mare (picture was taken just a few weeks ago.  The old gal still got it).
Fourth Picture: Outlaw, 4 year old Quarter Horse Gelding

Boss, Amigo, and Outlaw are all Cowboy Mounted Shooting horses.  Toi is pretty much retired.  When we're not on the road doing the Cowboy Mounted Shooting thing we do a lot of trail riding.


----------



## DRB1313 (Aug 28, 2008)

A Cowboy and a picture taking Guru! 
Great horses Smokey. One day I'll meet Outlaw.


----------



## Slim1218 (Aug 28, 2008)

You need to come out soon and see him! But give me warning first so I can clean him up


----------



## Mel (Aug 28, 2008)

This is Murphy, 8 year old John Mule.  He's not "mine" but I had to get some mule love in this thread, haha!  He rides western and drives single or double.   







I could post more of the horses and MULES! I have the pleasure of working with, but they're not "mine."  I just have access to play and ride when I want, but I don't have the time and I'm working on my nerves.


----------



## Smokey (Aug 28, 2008)

I know there are a lot more horse folks on Woody's......where's the pictures????


----------



## ohcanada (Aug 28, 2008)

My girlfriend on my 4 yo Quarter Horse "fly".  No, not because when she runs she 'flies', but because she's annoying as a 'fly'!  Those kind of 'in your back pocket' horses don't come easy though, so i'm guess im lucky.  We've done everything from trail riding with her to rodeos, even a little shooting with a .22 rifle off her back.


----------



## sharon (Aug 28, 2008)

I thought I'd throw some more mule pictures in...we've got 2 gaited, riding mules.  The first is Solomon, we raised him out of a reg. App. mare, he's 10.  The second is Maude, out of a reg. QH mare, she's 15...got her when she was a yearling from David Lingerfelt in Canton.  Both are 16hds. and excellent on trails.  We also show Solomon all over the Southeast...Columbia Mule Day, Great Celebration in Shelbyville, Ider, AL., Guysie, GA, Perry...He wins every color class and most halter and conformation classes.  He does pretty good in Western Pleasure and timed events, too.  We also have 2 Haflinger mares for pulling our wagon...Dolly and Minnie.  Minnie has a 5 month old mule filly, Cha-Cha.  I hope to have her for my riding mule and to work to the wagon.  The last picture is of our youngest son, Jordan and Solomon during the Celebration in Shelbyville.


----------



## Mel (Aug 29, 2008)

Sharon - I Love the spots on Solomon.  He's a good lookin' mule.


Mac12 - I don't mean to tell a man his business, but that flank cinch/back cinch shouldn't be loose and hanging down like that.  It should be up against their belly [but not tight.]


----------



## Too Late (Aug 30, 2008)

Ok here are my 2 hay burners and my daughters.The first one is called My Doc Holiday Two, He is a PMU baby that I adopted at 4 1/2 months from Canada He is aMorgan /Belgian cross and is almost 5 yrs old still a stud till this winter. 
 The second one is called Obvious Bailey (Buddy) He is a 7 yr old reg quarter Horse that I got for free, He came with the 4 horse gooseneck trailer. One of the best horses I ever been around really sweet ride Trying to teach him( and me) barrels right now. 
   The third one is Daniel he is my daughters 17.2 hand thoroughbred/belgian cross, they call him a warmblood but he has no papers. he is 9yrs old and leaving for my daughters house soon (yeah)
There is also a mustang across the road that is part of the family he's called renegade and is the best trail horse you could ask for have to get a pic of him too.

We had a Jenny and she was really cool I traded her to a man for hay 2 yrs ago no digital pics but we are mule people two

Love the spots


----------



## NEGA (Sep 1, 2008)

*Horse*

Would any of you horse riders be interested in a free horse? She is getting some age on her (23 I think) but she is still in good shape. She is a registered Quarter Horse and my 8 year old daughter rides her by herself.

She belongs to my father-in-law and is located in the Cumming/Gainesville area. Come ride her. PM me if interested.


----------



## MAC12 (Sep 7, 2008)

Good looking horses everyone.
Lets see some more!!!!


----------



## tuffdawg (Sep 7, 2008)

This is Juliah's Straight Egyptian Colt, His name is Safwan.


----------



## JuliaH (Sep 8, 2008)

Since I am old and broke down that colt has lots of time on his hands. I used to ride endurance and loved it!! Usually 25 or 50 milers... never tried the 100, but always wanted to!  Here is one from the olden days! I called the grey horse Sabranski, and his best time was 25 miles in 2 1/2 hours!!!  We were trotting for this picture, most of the time spent at the trot... but it was a big striding trot, and that little gelding loved to go!


----------



## Mark Brooks (Sep 8, 2008)

Here is Remi (Rhapsody in Blue) my 11 year old daughter's Hunter Jumper heading to the ring at Chateau Elan Horse Park.

Remi is a TB cross that loves to jump and please.  He stands 14.1 and 3/4 Hands so, he is a large pony in hunter classes.

He is 12 years old and what a horse.  Cara loves him!!

We got him in May and she and Remi make quite a team in Short Stirrups and Hunters classes.


----------



## tuffdawg (Sep 8, 2008)

Mark Brooks said:


> Here is Remi (Rhapsody in Blue) my 11 year old daughter's Hunter Jumper heading to the ring at Chateau Elan Horse Park.
> 
> Remi is a TB cross that loves to jump and please.  He stands 14.1 and 3/4 Hands so, he is a large pony in hunter classes.
> 
> ...



That is a beautiful description, and a gorgeous picture. I love to see children take interest in such hobbies, and respect and love animals like they should. 

That is just awesome!


----------



## mandolinman19977 (Sep 10, 2008)

Sunny Cinnamon


----------



## millersteve3838 (Oct 4, 2009)

hey is you sons name jordan anderson? i went to school with him


----------



## SarahFair (Oct 5, 2009)

Im a HUGE horse lover. I just cant own them yet.
Thanks for letting me enjoy yalls!


----------



## bassfishga (Oct 6, 2009)

The dark one is out 30 Year old Tennessee Walker.
The brown one is our 16 Year old Thoroughbred Horse.
Western style ridding. Youth Barrel, poles, texas, cones and arena for my daughter. These 2 older horses, know what to do and are helping to teach my daughter and build her confidence more. Top pictures in back yard, bottom is a show picture.


----------



## ghill4 (Oct 6, 2009)

My all-purpose mare: Strawberry





She hit that knee but still walked away with 1st place and a high score trophy that night. 'Course strawberry was never the same that day when it came to rodeos.






Not to mention she has an allergy for gnats... really sad  she breaks out in hives but shes the best horse i ever had.

My APHA gielding: Leo


----------



## Country_boy1990 (Oct 7, 2009)

this is my 3 year old  quarter horse texas  i trail ride with him and i introducin him to barrels and eventually ropin


----------



## coonhuntin_horseridin_gal (Oct 8, 2009)

ive got plenty of horses to introduce:
1st is my fav-my 12yr old reg apha little cowan bonanza or bopete as we call him
2nd-4yr old appaloosa filly pocahontas or pokie and when she walks it really is slow she can run fast though
3rd-Rocket a min. donkey gave to me he was only 8 or 9mnths old and passed away we didnt know anything was wrong with just found him
4th-Cheyenne 28 yr old paint mare fast as everything and stillin great shape but wee leave her to pasture now
5th-Tex a 3yr old quarter horse
6th-Whiskey 8 yr old paint gelding cheyenne's colt fast but hard headed and likes to rear
7th-Grace-grulla senior pony we bought for my niece and she may be pregnant from the looks of her belly
8th-(right)reg aqha 16yr old tams bold sal or sally(my moms horse (left) reg 14yr old double reg walker racking mare Dutchess Sunbright big d as we call her (my dads horse)
those are my horses im in college and we dont get to ride much anymore-they ride anywhere and compete in anything i guess you can say-we love our horses they are treated as family-they are all around all purposse


----------



## bdoutdoors (Oct 12, 2009)

Here is my daughter and her AQH Tequila Bess. She is just starting to learn Barrel racing and lov'n it. She attended a Lynn Mckinze barrel clinic this past weekend.


----------



## BulldogsNBama (Oct 13, 2009)

Great pics!  Thanks to everyone for posting.  Really enjoyed this thread.


----------



## Fineline (Nov 11, 2009)

*it's what we do*

In addition to raising and training English Pointer's, we also raise, train and show quarter horses.  

Here are a few pics from the last few months and the last one wasn't staged but caught one morning before heading to church.  There were 2 other horses in the background so a friend cropped it.


----------

